# Too early for Xmas scrolling?



## NazNomad (2 Oct 2016)

Well it IS October, thought I'd better make a start.


----------



## Grahamshed (2 Oct 2016)

Thats you crossed off his visit list then.


----------



## NazNomad (2 Oct 2016)

I'm not sure I was ever really on it. :-D


----------



## Grahamshed (2 Oct 2016)

I have just had a word with him, you were down for 3.55 am but now he's not so sure.




The fact that my medication has run out has no bearing on the content of this post,


----------



## bodgerbaz (3 Oct 2016)

And I thought, from the title, this was going to be a nice thread  :roll:


----------



## linkshouse (3 Oct 2016)

bodgerbaz":1wh0hl2p said:


> And I thought, from the title, this was going to be a nice thread  :roll:



Here you go...






Phill


----------



## bodgerbaz (3 Oct 2016)

Yeaaah . . . that's wot I'm talkin' about.

Nice one Phill


----------



## Aggrajag (3 Oct 2016)

Gratuitous re-post of my Xmas Schwibbogen


----------



## bodgerbaz (3 Oct 2016)

Yeaaaah love it, love it.


----------



## Claymore (3 Oct 2016)

bodgerbaz said:


> Yeaaah . . . that's wot I'm talkin' about.
> 
> Bah HUMBUG! :lol:


----------



## Homerjh (5 Oct 2016)

nah, made a start on some festive tealights....


----------



## Dominik Pierog (6 Oct 2016)

Is too late for Christmas Scrolling 
Now is easter preparation...


----------



## ChrisR (17 Oct 2016)

My long haired boss, starts making Christmas cards at the beginning of August, by this time she has finished, and started on designs for Easter cards. :shock: 

Chris.


----------



## finneyb (17 Oct 2016)

We look after our 3 year old grand-daughter on Mondays. Bought her a personalised Christmas CD at the Garden Centre today - now getting complaints from the parents that it's too early for Christmas CDs ( well that was the polite version)

I've responded ' And next Monday we shall be buying a CD player for No1 grand-daughter’s bedroom, again with your inheritance – so enjoy it. '

Brian


----------



## NazNomad (17 Oct 2016)

Just a naff pallet-wood jobby, but SWMBO loves it...


----------



## linkshouse (18 Oct 2016)

Ooo! My very own SWMBO would love something like that too. How have you lit it?

Regards

Phill


----------



## bodgerbaz (18 Oct 2016)

Yeaaaah . . . smashing. Well done, you've made a lovely job of it.


----------



## NazNomad (18 Oct 2016)

linkshouse":30dg5uk4 said:


> How have you lit it?



www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181874809652


----------



## Claymore (18 Oct 2016)

.........


----------



## dynax (18 Oct 2016)

Yes well done love it, =D> =D>


----------



## martinka (18 Oct 2016)

=D> I quite like that, and it'd make a nice little bird hours too.


----------



## Claymore (18 Oct 2016)

.....


----------



## NazNomad (18 Oct 2016)

Claymore":2ymespj8 said:


> ...Ruth asked where are the stained glass windows? 9-)



The travellers had them away while they were nicking the lead off the roof.


----------



## tricksterdude (18 Oct 2016)

Homerjh":1bk889qj said:


> nah, made a start on some festive tealights....



I like these, what type of wood is it if you don't mind me asking? I was going to try and make some out of old oak barrel staves that are no good for anything else, not sure if inch thick oak is the ideal wood though.


----------



## NazNomad (20 Oct 2016)

Couple more... Getting bored with these now, roll on Easter.


----------



## bodgerbaz (20 Oct 2016)

Brilliant, just love 'em. Well done.


----------



## beganasatree (20 Oct 2016)

Hi Naz,
Do you use the complete string for each house or can you shorten them??I should not have let Janette see these.

Peter.


----------



## Claymore (20 Oct 2016)

........


----------



## NazNomad (20 Oct 2016)

beganasatree":3et3s60o said:


> Do you use the complete string for each house or can you shorten them?



I only have one string and I'm swapping it between houses for the photos. 

I presume the LED's are wired in parallel ( I think the voltage drop across each LED would be unworkable for series-wired LED's). So I can see no reason why you couldn't shorten them providing you insulated the wire ends after cutting.


----------



## bodgerbaz (20 Oct 2016)

If you want short lighting you could do a lot worse than this sorta thing http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/8-Color-5M-35 ... jJdCIsgN5A
They are 'cuttable' every three LEDs. You just need to get some 240v /12v transformer plugs and you can make up any length of strip light you like in multiples of 3.


----------



## bodgerbaz (21 Oct 2016)

We had a good discussion about lighting a while ago, but to save you having to find the thread, here are some links.

As an update to the using the 5m strip of LEDs. As I say, they can be cut into multiples of 3 (ie 3, 6, 9 etc) and you'll need to wire up the individual strips to a mains transformer plug. You could cut some wire and solder them onto the LED contacts but I came across these brilliant solderless snap connectors.

http://www.banggood.com/Solderless-Fema ... ds=myorder

These 240v/12v transformer plugs will attach to the solderless connectors or the small press fit wired connectors (shown in the link below). There are lots of pictures here so you should be able to see how it all fits together.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291085358157? ... EBIDX%3AIT 

Barry


----------



## NazNomad (21 Oct 2016)

I have been 'instructed' that I should use mains-powered lights rather than the 4.5v battery pack ones. those links will be invaluable, cheers.


----------



## linkshouse (21 Oct 2016)

Barry,

those links will be dead handy and they are really well priced.

I'll add them to my wish/watch/favourites.

Phill


----------



## bodgerbaz (22 Oct 2016)

You're extremely welcome. There appears to be several people selling this type of stuff but at least we know what the bits are called and how it all fits together.

Barry


----------



## beganasatree (20 Nov 2016)

Hi Naz,
I was going to make one of your pallet wood houses with the lights inside.I have bought the lights and have the wood but now I am not so sure ,after a visit to ALDI and was confronted by dozens and dozens of boxes of the same houses priced at £9.99.There goes my idea of something different for the next Christmas fair.THERE IS SOME DIFFERENCES BETWEEN YOURS AND THEIRS.

Peter.


----------



## Claymore (20 Nov 2016)

........


----------



## NazNomad (20 Nov 2016)

The difference between these ... https://www.aldi.co.uk/white-christmas- ... 7077828400 ... and mine, are that mine are as cheap as anyone deems necessary (without lights). :-D


----------



## NazNomad (20 Nov 2016)

NazNomad":1o7wwqw1 said:


> The difference between these ... https://www.aldi.co.uk/white-christmas- ... 7077828400 ... and mine, are that mine are as cheap as anyone deems necessary (without lights). :-D



Looks like theirs only have a 3 year warranty, whereas mine are guaranteed for life (either mine, the customer's or the life of the wooden house).


----------



## beganasatree (20 Nov 2016)

I think that Naz has an ALDI in the camp,

Peter.


----------



## NazNomad (20 Nov 2016)

I have the monopoly around here too, our nearest Aldi is 45 miles away. :-D


----------



## linkshouse (21 Nov 2016)

NazNomad":11jtroos said:


> I have the monopoly around here too, our nearest Aldi is 45 miles away. :-D



Ha ha! Our nearest is 318 miles. Maybe I'd best get making some :lol: 

Phill


----------



## Claymore (21 Nov 2016)

.......


----------



## NazNomad (21 Nov 2016)

Claymore":2btzoslk said:


> ... hope your employing British builders Naz lol



You think I can afford that amount of tea bags? Eastern Europeans all the way, I'm afraid. :-D


----------



## Dominik Pierog (22 Nov 2016)

finneyb":2zmvje2c said:


> We look after our 3 year old grand-daughter on Mondays. Bought her a personalised Christmas CD at the Garden Centre today - now getting complaints from the parents that it's too early for Christmas CDs ( well that was the polite version)
> 
> I've responded ' And next Monday we shall be buying a CD player for No1 grand-daughter’s bedroom, again with your inheritance – so enjoy it. '
> 
> Brian


CD it's pretty retro stuff 

Candle holders could be easy small clock gifts
http://orig02.deviantart.net/beb2/f/201 ... 3bv4cj.jpg






Something fancy for lighting is El wire.


----------



## NazNomad (22 Nov 2016)

Don't you need AC for EL Wire? It does have endless possibilities though.


----------



## Claymore (22 Nov 2016)

..........


----------



## NazNomad (22 Nov 2016)

If my workshop minions started suggesting I use spendy stuff like EL Wire, they'd be back up to the North Pole working for that fat judgemental bar-steward again.


----------



## Claymore (22 Nov 2016)

..........


----------



## Dominik Pierog (23 Nov 2016)

NazNomad":1h6cvjju said:


> Don't you need AC for EL Wire? It does have endless possibilities though.



Battery or power adapter.


----------



## NazNomad (10 Dec 2016)

From the latest edition of SSW&C... Courtesy of Meisel Hardware






The chimes are steel tube out of the scrap pile, I think it was an old garden arch or something?


----------

